# El Carmelo Cemetery



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I went here for inspiration yesterday,thought you guys would like it.Might help some people.



Hope you like it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

This looks spooky, but daylight would let you see the details better.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah,im going again soon


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

where is this place?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Pacific Grove,CA.Why?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prob my computer monitor, but it is too dark for me to make out much of anything.


----------



## Sbell (3 mo ago)

We stayed at lighthouse lodge in room 216 which is right against and overlooks the older side of the cemetery. There's definitely a vibe or energy one can feel. A cupboard door gently closed on night one as my Wife and I were dozing off but we probably hadn't closed it all the way. Both nights I saw unexplainable lights (likely because of the distance to them) and shadows. I also saw orbs on screen while aiming to take photos from our balcony but not once I had taken the photo. When I walked down to the grass behind the room adjacent to the cemetery I got that uneasy feeling. However, on our balconies in the same relative space I felt peace and calm. During our last night we were in bed and had left about half the water needed for a bath in the tub. This left enough to add a little hot water to in order to grab a quick soak before checking out the next day. Around 11:30/midnight without warning the jets in the tub turned fully on. There is no delay timer button and we were using the lowest setting with the softest pressure. I turned them off and cheked the water level to ensure it was below any electronics before draining the tub and checking the mirror opposite it. I didn't see anyone or anything but we both had weird dreams afterward. I do believe in spooks.


----------

